# IBS and Ovarian Cysts



## Catti_Bre (Aug 21, 2011)

I was curious to find out if any of you have had or still have the same issues that I am having. I was diagnose with irritable bowel a number of years ago, coming on 5 years now I think. Over the past year I started to manage my symptoms more easily, unfortunately this past winter I was rushed to the hospital in excrutiating pain, only to be told I had an ovarian cyst that had ruptured. When I had recovered from the cyst, I started to experience some abnormal cramping and my menstrual cycle started going haywire. Instead of once a month I now get my period twice a month. My doctor has switched me to a new birth control in hopes of regulating my period again, unfortunately I was also given news that I have another cyst on my ovary again. The pain is only bad when I am nearing my period, or on it. As well, when I am overly active, whether that be sexually or normaly everyday exercise.My main concern is whether this is linke to my ibs, as I have noticed a pattern between the two, if any of you might have advice or helpful information for me. I am always very nervous to think about what's going on inside of me, and what long term effects both of these things will have on me. I have a million questions, but no answers. Luckily I have an appointment coming up with my doctor - again. So hopefully I can get some answers.Thanks for your time.


----------

